

Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome - barmstrong
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_sleep_phase_syndrome

======
jhferris3
I find disorders that are defined relative to the "norm" are weird. Also it
being so vague makes it interesting.

I find that I fall asleep every night around 1:30-2. Is that sufficiently
deviating from the "norm" that I have this DSPS? Or am I just a night owl?

